# 2012 Winners as Voted by DW members



## WHIZZER

*DETAILING WORLD PRODUCT AWARDS 2012 NEWS.*








The Members Votes have been verified and counted !!!! And this years Winners are below -

*Congratulations* to all the Winners

*Quick Detailer of the year Winner*

ZAINO Z6

_Runner Up _

Carpro Reload

*Wax Product Winner*

Dodo Sn Hybrid

_Runner Up _

Collinite 476

*Sealant Product Winner*

Dodo SN Hybrid

_Runner Up_

Auto Finesse Tough Coat

*Polish Product Winner*

Autoglym Super resin Polish

_Runner Up _

Scholl S17+

*Wheels and Tyres Product Winner*

Carpro Iron X

_Runner Up _

Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel

*Innovation Product Winner*

Mircofiber Pads

_Runner Up _

Gtechniq Exo

*Shampoo Product Winner*

Dodo Juice BTBM

_Runner Up_

Chemical Guys Citrus wash and Gloss

*Accessory Product Winner*

AutoBrite Hd Foam Lance

_Runner up_

Wheel Woolies

*General Product Winner*

Autosmart G101

_Runner Up _

Bilt Hamber Surfex


----------



## herbiedacious

Interesting set of results, and not what l was expecting. Should provoke a lot of discussion. Congrats to the winners, and keep up the good work:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Rayner

Well done the winners, goo to see a lot of stuff I have up there


----------



## dave-g

Some good choices there, and good to see some classics are still cutting it too


----------



## sistersvisions

Congrats to the winners.....:thumb:


----------



## Tips

Congrats to all the product winners and a worthy mention to all the products nominated for their individual categories.

You should all be very proud of their recognition in these awards by our members.


----------



## gav1513

congratulations to the winners, was expecting different results but well done to all the products nominated


----------



## danwel

Not what I was expecting to see but nice to know as I've got some SRP and SNH I was thinking of changing but will keep for now


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Well done to all the winners


----------



## Tips

Wot no "Grit Guard" winner  and why has Cuey's sandcastle bucket and bog brush not been nominated.


----------



## leost

Congrats to the winners


----------



## -Raven-

Well, thats another good year done and dusted! 

Congratulations to all winners and nominees! :thumb:

I'm looking forward to seeing what 2013 brings to the world of detailing now! Bring it on!!!


----------



## Scrim-1-

Congrats to all the winners.


----------



## B0DSKI

Congratulations to all the winners and everybody nominated


----------



## ken46

So DD SN HYBRID over bouncers vanilla/tangerine for a wax? Need new wax


----------



## rtjc

It really takes allot to beat some good solid products. Some are always going to be the best


----------



## dooka

Some interesting products in there..

As said above, I am sure some interesting discussions/arguments/troling/face slapping and disagreements will no doubt take place on this thread ..

No wash media section I see ..


----------



## Tips

dooka said:


> No wash media section I see ..


Hi Rob

The "Dooka" Washpad was well represented in the Accessory product category. :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

dooka said:


> Some interesting products in there..
> 
> As said above, I am sure some interesting discussions/arguments/troling/face slapping and disagreements will no doubt take place on this thread ..
> 
> No wash media section I see ..


Next year maybe :thumb: 6th place in accessory is not bad !


----------



## ronwash

SRP over s17 ?..
z6 over reload?..

MERRY CHRISMAS GUYS :wave::wave:


----------



## bigmc

ronwash said:


> SRP over s17 ?..
> z6 over reload?..


Why? They were voted for by a wide demograph of users and came out on top.


----------



## Tips

Manufacturer peeps come on thread and take a bow.


----------



## [email protected]

Autobrite HD Foam Lance!!!!!

Yeah!!! Thankyou!!! :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## rtjc

ronwash said:


> SRP over s17 ?..
> z6 over reload?..
> 
> MERRY CHRISMAS GUYS :wave::wave:


Have you tried the newer formula SRP? It's excellent


----------



## ronwash

rtjc said:


> Have you tried the newer formula SRP? It's excellent


No,i havnt tried the new version,but i worked with srp purchased about a year ago.
you cant compare it to scholl polishes,its a different league as far as polish quality.


----------



## Derekh929

Well done to the winners and to the runners up


----------



## nick.s

Some cracking results  Some surprise winners 

All's fair in love and war


----------



## avit88

funny I own either the winner or the runner up in my set and thats it!


----------



## nick.s

[email protected] said:


> Autobrite HD Foam Lance!!!!!
> 
> Yeah!!! Thankyou!!! :thumb::thumb::thumb:


So my fiver is in the post then eh?


----------



## DetailMyCar

Autoglym SRP beat Scholl S17+










Congrats but that does surprise me massively!


----------



## rtjc

ronwash said:


> No,i havnt tried the new version,but i worked with srp purchased about a year ago.
> you cant compare it to scholl polishes,its a different league as far as polish quality.


I wasn't comparing. Just asking a question. I don't really view SRP as a true polish anyway, but it's a very good product for it's price. The waves on this forum will keep flowing with a new brand of choice when it comes to the above


----------



## Derekh929

DetailMyCar said:


> Autoglym SRP beat Scholl S17+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats but that does surprise me massively!


Simply down to the availability of SRP in halfords and the like and many will not have tried both that voted:thumb:


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth

Can't believe Megs Endurnace got runner up, to me it looks absolutely awful.


----------



## Tips

BolgOfTheNorth said:


> Can't believe Megs Endurnace got runner up, to me it looks absolutely awful.


Espuma RD50 owners will be having a quiet chuckle to themselves


----------



## -Kev-

ronwash said:


> SRP over s17 ?..
> z6 over reload?..
> 
> MERRY CHRISMAS GUYS :wave::wave:


reload so much better than Z6 then?..
SRP may not be a straight polish like S17+ but it falls under the same catagory and was voted for by the DW community, won fair and square


----------



## -Kev-

DetailMyCar said:


> Autoglym SRP beat Scholl S17+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats but that does surprise me massively!


as above, they come under the same catagory and thats just how the voting went :thumb:


----------



## VenomUK

Happy with those results, good to see a few results I voted for getting the win or runners up


----------



## CarPro.UK

WHIZZER said:


> *DETAILING WORLD PRODUCT AWARDS 2012 NEWS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Members Votes have been verified and counted !!!! And this years Winners are below -
> 
> *Congratulations* to all the Winners
> 
> *Quick Detailer of the year Winner*
> 
> ZAINO Z6
> 
> _Runner Up _
> 
> Carpro Reload
> 
> *Wheels and Tyres Product Winner*
> 
> Carpro Iron X
> 
> _Runner Up _
> 
> Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel


Great to see Iron-X still in top spot and Reload getting the accalade it deserves! 

Merry Christmas and here's to 2013! :thumb:

Andy


----------



## Jonny_R

congrats to all winners and runners up


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Didn't think IronX would be beaten tbh,industry standard afaic,well deserved well done


----------



## S63

ronwash said:


> SRP over s17 ?..
> z6 over reload?..
> 
> MERRY CHRISMAS GUYS :wave::wave:


Not sure you grasp the concept of such awards. Whether it be SPOTY, Strictly Come Dancing or a pot of wax, all voted for by individuals, the winner with the most votes wins, not necessarily the best product/person in your eyes just the general perception of the majority of peeps out there for any number of reasons.


----------



## DetailMyCar

S63 said:


> Not sure you grasp the concept of such awards. Whether it be SPOTY, Strictly Come Dancing or a pot of wax, all voted for by individuals, the winner with the most votes wins, not necessarily the best product/person in your eyes just the general perception of the majority of peeps out there for any number of reasons.


Doesn't mean people can't be surprised by the result though  :thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

i think we might be looking at adding other catagories for next year guys, like glazes, AIO's etc..


----------



## ronwash

-Kev- said:


> reload so much better than Z6 then?..
> SRP may not be a straight polish like S17+ but it falls under the same catagory and was voted for by the DW community, won fair and square


All said in my opinion only,i have no doubt its fair and square,
i just cant understand how pepole voted that way,thats all.
anyway,as said,lets all have a merry chrismas and a great new year:thumb:


----------



## David Wyllie

Congratulations to the Winners and we appreciate that our Concours Red Wax made it to the show with strong voting. Concours Red is now, as of today, 14 years 335 days old. And she thanks you too and for everyone to have a great Christmas. David


----------



## S63

ronwash said:


> i just cant understand how pepole voted that way,thats all.


This is how I understand it. Pure guesswork, others will disagree. With a 50,000 plus membership I would guess there are more members that polish by hand than by machine. I would also guess there are more members that purchase there Polish from the High Street than from online retailers.

Had there been an award for best polish used by machine I would have been surprised if the result was the same.


----------



## msb

A little bit predictable results wise, but well done to all that won, suppose its about advertising and availabilty also not particularly how good products are which is a shame


----------



## Goodfella36

couple of surprising results in there but have to take in to account a lot of votes will not of tried a wide range of products I think adding some extra catogries as kev said would help.


----------



## Adrian Convery

-Kev- said:


> i think we might be looking at adding other catagories for next year guys, like glazes, AIO's etc..


Manufacturer of the year would be a good one IMO


----------



## -Kev-

general revamp and refresh of the awards catagories for next i think Lee, we'll see what happens :thumb:


----------



## Cquartz

Thank you all for voting our products.. IronX second time this year!
i heard Dodo have the record for 3 years winner.. so Dodo juice ,see you next year! :thumb:


----------



## JasonPD

Well done to all the winners - another great year for the Dodo


----------



## Car Key

ronwash said:


> All said in my opinion only,i have no doubt its fair and square,


 I'm not sure all things were fair and square in the wax vote. I just hope next year we have a more transparent voting process (which is possible on a v-bulletin forum poll) where you can see who's voted for who, therefore exposing any bogus DW 'members' placing bogus votes. Didn't affect the winner or r/u placings, in the end, so congrats to DoDo and Colly.


----------



## -Kev-

i can assure you that all voting is fair and square, no 'bogus' members to bump number or such like.


----------



## Derekh929

Car Key said:


> I'm not sure all things were fair and square in the wax vote. I just hope next year we have a more transparent voting process (which is possible on a v-bulletin forum poll) where you can see who's voted for who, therefore exposing any bogus DW 'members' placing bogus votes. Didn't affect the winner or r/u placings, in the end, so congrats to DoDo and Colly.


Wow do you refer to Fan Boys as would be a bit different to bogus , do you have proof of this as always best to back up coments like that


----------



## Bang Tidy

ronwash said:


> All said in my opinion only,i have no doubt its fair and square,
> i just cant understand how pepole voted that way,thats all.
> anyway,as said,lets all have a merry chrismas and a great new year:thumb:


I think you have to take it with a pinch of salt. I voted for SRP in that catagory because of the ones that I tried, it was my favorite. I had never tried the Scholl stuff before so couldn't vote for it, but it could well be a better polish.

I don't even know where I would buy a bottle of that other stuff, but I know my local parts shop/Halford would have Autoglym.

** When i say take it with a pinch of salt, i do not mean any disrespect to these awards in any way - I always try out the products that fair well in this survey and most of the time I agree with the results


----------



## RDB85

Dodo Juice.............Really


----------



## Adrian Convery

RDB85 said:


> Dodo Juice.............Really


You don't like dodo? Their products are great IMO.


----------



## Ns1980

Congratulations to the winners. 

I'd love to start an 'alternative and unnofficial' DW 2012 awards for the categories which weren't covered


----------



## RDB85

No I dont. Tried a lot of them as was just not impressed to be honest. A lot of hype and clever marketing.


----------



## Derekh929

Ns1980 said:


> Congratulations to the winners.
> 
> I'd love to start an 'alternative and unnofficial' DW 2012 awards for the categories which weren't covered


One thing is why no C1 or CQUK in sealant section how is the short list selected, thanks Derek
Good idea by the way


----------



## -Kev-

when the nomination threads were up Derek, people could nominate at will. to make the voting threads, we simply took the most nominated products from that catagory (upto 10 per thread)


----------



## cheekymonkey

well done to all winners, but must say some of the category's were mixed matched.


----------



## suspal

Tips said:


> Wot no "Grit Guard" winner  and why has Cuey's sandcastle bucket and bog brush not been nominated.


shame cuey's toilet brush wasn't in the running, i would have thought it'd been an outright winner :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## cheekymonkey

Tips said:


> Wot no "Grit Guard" winner  and why has Cuey's sandcastle bucket and bog brush not been nominated.


theres always next year tips :doublesho


----------



## 888-Dave

RDB85 said:


> Dodo Juice.............Really


Yes REALLY! :wall:
What's not to like? great, easy to use products at an honest price.
I think it's a case of user error for you my friend


----------



## Derekh929

-Kev- said:


> when the nomination threads were up Derek, people could nominate at will. to make the voting threads, we simply took the most nominated products from that catagory


Sorry Kev i thought it was what was on the list me bad:thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

888-Dave said:


> Yes REALLY! :wall:
> What's not to like? great, easy to use products at an honest price.
> I think it's a case of user error for you my friend


just goes to show, we don't all like the same products / manufacturers..


----------



## MEH4N

well done to the companies. Great products


----------



## F2 Ed

Glad G101 won, i use it for so many different things! lol


----------



## Shinyvec

Good to see Autobrite and Carpro on the list


----------



## RDB85

888-Dave said:


> Yes REALLY! :wall:
> What's not to like? great, easy to use products at an honest price.
> I think it's a case of user error for you my friend


Not really as I tend to read the instructions:thumb:


----------



## MaxDe

Congratulations to all winners!


----------



## CraigQQ

as a few others have said it's a shame the polish category always goes to a filler heavy glaze or paint cleanser, would be best split into two categories.

the innovation.. now didn't this nomination thread specifically say it was for products released in 2012... 
I definitely tried the microfibre pads in the middle of 2011.. along with a hell of a lot of other people..


----------



## cheekymonkey

with these problems people are on about maybe in the new year there should start a thread on our thoughts on how the catagory's should be divided up and any other idea/thoughts on the subject. Will help mods understand what we look at and our thoughts.


----------



## -Kev-

cheekymonkey said:


> with these problems people are on about maybe in the new year there should start a thread on our thoughts on how the catagory's should be divided up and any other idea/thoughts on the subject. Will help mods understand what we look at and our thoughts.


a good idea, which we'll look in to. in the mean time, anyone is welcome to PM me with any ideas / thoughts for next years awards :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer

David Wyllie said:


> Congratulations to the Winners and we appreciate that our Concours Red Wax made it to the show with strong voting. Concours Red is now, as of today, 14 years 335 days old. And she thanks you too and for everyone to have a great Christmas. David


Have a great Christmas too David :thumb: - I didn't realise Red had aged so well. Still a young one through many eyes. Awesome.

And to that as well - Thank you very much for everyone that voted and nominated for '22'.

It means so much to me in terms of the impact it has had on so many users in such a short space of time in the world of wax.

Congratulations to the winners > all outstanding products.

Happy Christmas & new year. I am looking forward to 2013.

:wave:


----------



## -Kev-

CraigQQ said:


> as a few others have said it's a shame the polish category always goes to a filler heavy glaze or paint cleanser, would be best split into two categories.
> 
> the innovation.. now didn't this nomination thread specifically say it was for products released in 2012...
> I definitely tried the microfibre pads in the middle of 2011.. along with a hell of a lot of other people..


when did the MF pads become avaliable Craig? (as in, on sale not just sent to people for testing..)


----------



## CraigQQ

-Kev- said:


> when did the MF pads become avaliable Craig? (as in, on sale not just sent to people for testing..)


well I can't give an exact date they started as I don't know who was first to sell them, however a thread started in april 2011 shows meguiars videos demo'ing them, and also includes a post from meguiars uk saying that resellers would have the kits for sale later that week (#18 in the thread)
that was july 2011

I remember buying them from chemical guys around june/july 2011 ( a post from Jordan back when working for CG in that same thread says CG had their MF pads in stock july 2011 for sale)

here's the thread
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=214651&highlight=microfibre+pads


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


> well I can't give an exact date they started as I don't know who was first to sell them, however a thread started in april 2011 shows meguiars videos demo'ing them, and also includes a post from meguiars uk saying that resellers would have the kits for sale later that week (#18 in the thread)
> that was july 2011
> 
> I remember buying them from chemical guys around june/july 2011 ( a post from Jordan back when working for CG in that same thread says CG had their MF pads in stock july 2011 for sale)
> 
> here's the thread
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=214651&highlight=microfibre+pads


Glad you cleared this up for me as I was scratching my head thinking why people were voting for a MF applicator :lol: and yes 2011 that what confused me:thumb:


----------



## -Raven-

888-Dave said:


> Yes REALLY! :wall:
> What's not to like? great, easy to use products at an honest price.
> I think it's a case of user error for you my friend


SN hybrid winner for both wax and sealant? Really? Now you say user error? Really? 

Anyway......

That's what everyone voted for, fair and square, congratulations to Dodo on being a triple category winner! :thumb:

I like the Dodo Born To Be Mild shampoo, it's not my favorite, but it was out of the final list! :thumb:

These common products will always win, not necessarily the best, which I guess is the point. But they are obviously the best to most people! 

I know I'd like a revamp of the categories, well more of an expansion. AIO category, glaze category, hybrid category, coating category, etc.... But there will always be conflict, and we all need to realize not all our favorite products will win, or even make the list. We just all need to play along nicely!


----------



## WHIZZER

We will look into more Categories for next year and splitting polish into perhaps hand and machine .... any ideas as Kev has said send to him and we will look into this - Everybody had a chance to nominate their products views and then it was narrowed down to the top in each category but we have to limit it somewhere or we could have hundreds


----------



## Bang Tidy

WHIZZER said:


> We will look into more Categories for next year and splitting polish into perhaps hand and machine .... any ideas as Kev has said send to him and we will look into this - Everybody had a chance to nominate their products views and then it was narrowed down to the top in each category but we have to limit it somewhere or we could have hundreds


You will never keep everyone happy and a product that suits a beginner might not grace the shelves of a professional and vise versa.

I think the best way to look at this is that the winners in each catagory are indeed all very good products and do what they say. They might not be everyones favorite but of what people have tried, they are the most popular.

At the end of the day, for someone looking to start their own collection of detailing gear, if they were to purchase the products that won or were highly recommended in this competition, they would have a decent collection of gear that has a proven track record and their car will be gleaming after using the products.


----------



## R0B

Well done all winners.

Love the fact that SRP has won the polish category again this year.....not because its rubbish or not a true polish or any other reason.

Simply because it winds up so many 'real' detailing enthusiasts on here that its so main stream ,filler heavy, blah blah .

Well I find it funny anyway lol....


----------



## Crash Master

S63 said:


> This is how I understand it. Pure guesswork, others will disagree. With a 50,000 plus membership I would guess there are more members that polish by hand than by machine. I would also guess there are more members that purchase there Polish from the High Street than from online retailers.
> 
> Had there been an award for best polish used by machine I would have been surprised if the result was the same.


Personally I think there should also be a "Professional Detailers Award" so that we know what the pros vote for.


----------



## -Kev-

Crash Master said:


> Personally I think there should also be a "Professional Detailers Award" so that we know what the pros vote for.


as in, what products they vote for?.. nothing stopping them nominating and the voting as the awards currently are..


----------



## R0B

Crash Master said:


> Personally I think there should also be a "Professional Detailers Award" so that we know what the pros vote for.


Why ?

They can vote on here the same as everyone else, there not royalty , just people that are very good(in the main) at doing for a living what others do for a hobby using the same products that everyone else can get hold of.....


----------



## id_doug

Some interesting results in there. Congrats to the winners.

The only one I don't understand is the MF pads one. Is the award to MF pads in general or a specific brand of pads? How is an award, awarded to a general product and not a manufacturer specific product? Does it go to everyone who produces this pad system? If it was say Megs MF of GC MF pads it would make a little more sense or am I missing something? :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

id_doug said:


> Some interesting results in there. Congrats to the winners.
> 
> The only one I don't understand is the MF pads one. Is the award to MF pads in general or a specific brand of pads? How is an award, awarded to a general product and not a manufacturer specific product? Does it go to everyone who produces this pad system? If it was say Megs MF of GC MF pads it would make a little more sense or am I missing something? :thumb:


Yes it was the megs system that's what found out after I voted :thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

id_doug said:


> Some interesting results in there. Congrats to the winners.
> 
> The only one I don't understand is the MF pads one. Is the award to MF pads in general or a specific brand of pads? How is an award, awarded to a general product and not a manufacturer specific product? Does it go to everyone who produces this pad system? If it was say Megs MF of GC MF pads it would make a little more sense or am I missing something? :thumb:


MF pads in general as far as im aware..


----------



## id_doug

-Kev- said:


> MF pads in general as far as im aware..


So if that is indeed the case, how is the award handed out? Just out of curiosity


----------



## Derekh929

:doublesho


id_doug said:


> So if that is indeed the case, how is the award handed out? Just out of curiosity


:doublesho well I must have been wrong sorry


----------



## id_doug

No need to apologise for me mate


----------



## markito

I wonder why this thread is no sticky?
I wish Merry Christmas to all


----------



## cheekymonkey

id_doug said:


> So if that is indeed the case, how is the award handed out? Just out of curiosity


its the concept and idea of them, how they have made it possible for everyday people with only a da to get better results without the expense of buying a rotary, and not who makes them:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

that's like giving an Oscar to "action movies" in general :lol:

doesn't surpass the point that the whole category was voided by a 2012 innovation award being awarded to a pre 2012 innovative product.

but nevermind...


----------



## cheekymonkey

all through this thread all people have done is moan, at the end of the day its just a bit of fun. Its not like there the only thinks you are allowed to use next year. these results wont change how i detail or what i use, although with the mf pads winning i may take a closer look. So what if the mf pads came out 2011. so what if srp won not my choice but i wont run out and get the new recipe, nether will i bin what i use now. But if it helps people work it our the company who won with the mf pads is the company who first released them :thumb:
I wouldn't be surprised if the mods just didn't bother next year, but they have said they will look into it for next year


----------



## id_doug

cheekymonkey said:


> its the concept and idea of them, how they have made it possible for everyday people with only a da to get better results without the expense of buying a rotary, and not who makes them:thumb:





cheekymonkey said:


> all through this thread all people have done is moan, at the end of the day its just a bit of fun. Its not like there the only thinks you are allowed to use next year. these results wont change how i detail or what i use, although with the mf pads winning i may take a closer look. So what if the mf pads came out 2011. so what if srp won not my choice but i wont run out and get the new recipe, nether will i bin what i use now. But if it helps people work it our the company who won with the mf pads is the company who first released them :thumb:
> I wouldn't be surprised if the mods just didn't bother next year, but they have said they will look into it for next year


To be honest, I was'nt doubting that MF pads were not worthy of the prize just why it's been awarded to a general product and not a manufacturer specific product. It's like saying in the accessory section that buckets won and everyone who produces a bucket can claim the prize. I know Megs released the first pads (date debatable), so if the prize had been given to them, happy days. But it doesn't seem like it has been.

As for people questioning different products. Isn't that the point of the forums? An area to open and honestly debate products. People are always going to have a difference of opinions and indeed views of products. Does that make product x,y or z a bad product? No, but it does mean someone else has a different view on said product. If we all used and liked the same product this forum would probably not exist.

I would argue against the point of that the whole thing is "just a bit of fun". Some of the prize winners will no doubt be extremely proud to win and will no doubt use it as part of there product advertising going forward in 2013 as has been done in previous years. Which in sales and advertising will carry substantial weight.


----------



## Distinction

I'm not a detailer myself, just a weekend enthusiast, but am very surprised that there aren't any Auto Finesse products as winners or in 2nd place, especially when the majority of 'detailers' on DW forums don't stop banging on about Auto Finesse products and how great they are???


----------



## Steveatbath

Distinction said:


> I'm not a detailer myself, just a weekend enthusiast, but am very surprised that there aren't any Auto Finesse products as winners or in 2nd place, especially when the majority of 'detailers' on DW forums don't stop banging on about Auto Finesse products and how great they are???


That's the power of branding!


----------



## Matty77

Only just seen these results. The Wax and Sealant category is not what I'd have expected but interesting results nevertheless


----------



## NipponShine

Lol I got most orf the products ! Thanks for professional review make better buying choice!


----------



## evotuning

So what about this year edition ? This time of year in 2012 we already knew winners and now the competition didn't even start yet


----------



## -Kev-

we will be running it this year, as per Whizzers post the other day. we have had alot to do lately so not had time as well as lives away from DW. i do apologise that this has'nt been our priority.


----------

